# Ruger Single Actions.......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, alright, here's a good spot. Ruger Single Actions (except the Bearcat series) lend themselves well to work by the home gunsmith.

Most of my Blackhawks came with the alloy grip frames and ejector rod housings. These are easily changed out for steel items. I have bought steel grip frames for the Ruger Old Army from Brownel's and fit these to the older Three-Screw guns. Takes a little time with files and emery paper, plus using a good cold blue, such as Birchwood-Casey's Super Blue. Or, have it blued by a professional.

There's so many ways to customize these, please let us hear form your work!

Bob Wright


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

About all I ever do is a poor mans trigger job. Putting a slight bend in both legs of the trigger return spring. For the Vaquero seres I usually need to adjust the sights to look where I am looking. Never needed to do much elsee except shorten the BBLs occasionally. Not that I wouldn't like some really neat custom touches such as Bob's color case hardening, but that is all mine have required to make them really nice useing guns. Frank


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

I just did the free spin pawl mod, and it was so easy it's rediculous!
Makes loading up my .30 Carbine a bunch easier.
My NM Vaquero has the synchro pawl, and is sweet from the factory.


----------



## Red Cent (Jun 10, 2010)

Somebody mention Rugers?


----------



## velo99 (May 21, 2012)

My new Vaquero 7 1/2 SS has been perfect right out of the box. Why mess with it ?


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Normally, I leave the Ruger Single actions alone. This was an exception. The Blackhawk Bisley was terrible. A Wilson spring kit made it all go away. The other four are stock as a doorknob.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Have a Ruger .22 single six that I bought used and I think it spent most of its life in a safe. Hardly ever fired. Now when I am loading the 4th or 5th set of 6 rounds the cartridges are hard to push in. After I clean it following the range trip rounds again fall in and spent cartridges fall out smoothly. If I polish the cylinder with emery paper should I, can I re-blue the inside of the cylinder? Or is there something else I should do first or instead?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Younguy said:


> Have a Ruger .22 single six that I bought used and I think it spent most of its life in a safe. Hardly ever fired. Now when I am loading the 4th or 5th set of 6 rounds the cartridges are hard to push in. After I clean it following the range trip rounds again fall in and spent cartridges fall out smoothly. If I polish the cylinder with emery paper should I, can I re-blue the inside of the cylinder? Or is there something else I should do first or instead?


You should clean the individual chambers with a bore brush and solvent like Hoppes #9 etc to remove the fouling.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Younguy said:


> Have a Ruger .22 single six that I bought used and I think it spent most of its life in a safe. Hardly ever fired. Now when I am loading the 4th or 5th set of 6 rounds the cartridges are hard to push in. After I clean it following the range trip rounds again fall in and spent cartridges fall out smoothly. If I polish the cylinder with emery paper should I, can I re-blue the inside of the cylinder? Or is there something else I should do first or instead?


Why would you want to re-blue the inside of the cylinder? You're only going to remove it when you again clean the inside of the cylinder. It sounds like you've solved your own problem by just cleaning the the inside of the cylinder which you're supposed to do anyway.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

You may have solved your issue. See post #9. Is there any need to re-blue? Be careful grinding away too much material. Small steps...


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all
Diligent cleaning it is !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Only Ruger single action I have is the Wrangler. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Only Ruger single action I have is the Wrangler. Fun gun to shoot.


All of my Rugers are going to the range tomorrow, 10/22, MKII, and Wrangler. The Wrangler is the least accurate of course, but I sure enjoy popping 12 gauge hulls at 15 yards with it!

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

My Ruger Wrangler goes with me now to the range just to relax and have fun. Ordered some Hogue's rubber grips and a set of Ruger "Rosewood" grips. The wood grips just came in this week. Fit is good and the feel is good. The test will be shooting with them this week at the range.


----------

